# Melters



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

"With these melters it is possible to recover the wax and the honey cappings without harming the quality of honey . Honey and wax melt simultaneously with separate their different densities, honey sinks to the bottom and the wax remains on the surface."

You can see it here: http://www.icko-apiculture.com/fr/fondoir-meltor.html?d_=2307&orig=51a3365646475&pdt=JE155

Do you have one opinion about it or another similar equipment?


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

This description from Swienty is a little better:

http://www.swienty.com/brugerdir/webshop/files/00000065.pdf

Here's a larger version:

http://www.swienty.com/brugerdir/webshop/files/00000063.pdf


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks Adam. Is good to know that Swenty sells such equipment. We have a representative of Swenty in Portugal. Do you have some experience or opinion about them?


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have not experience with that kind of melter. I use a spinner to get the honey out of cappings. As far as Swienty goes, I have a one of these melters that I use to liquify drums of honey: http://www.swienty.com/shop/vare.asp?side=0&vareid=109653

It is well constructed and does a great job of gently melting honey.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

We use this Cook and Beals melter

http://www.cooknbeals.com/wax-melter/

It works well melting the cappings from their "spin float" separator but given the fact that the residual capping honey only contains about 1% of your total crop it's not going to yield you anything but honey that has been heated and darkened considerably. If the cappings are still warm it will melt around 400 lbs. of beeswax a day. The accompanying settling tank assures the wax is very clean.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Adam and Jim purchase a float spin separator is not on my expectations for now. The price seems very high to me for process 800 to 1,000 lbs of capings per season. My idea is to integrate a melter for capings that proceed from one uncapping tub like this: http://www.icko-apiculture.com/fr/bac-inox-2-metres.html?d_=2407&orig=51a3365646475&pdt=JD069. 

Right now I let the capings 3-4 days trickle in uncapping tub and then I make a pressing the cap. My idea is to replace the pressing caps for a device like this melter.

what do you think?


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Eduardo, I don't have a spin float. I use a Maxant basket style spinner: http://www.maxantindustries.com/spinners.html. It works considerably better than letting them drain in a tub. 

Bernard Heuvel had some good feedback on melters when I was purchasing by drum melter. Check out post 23 of this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?303354-Melting-Heating-drums/page2

You could try contacting him directly as well.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for your tips Adam.

To liquefy my honey I use flexible resistances wrapped in silicone like this: http://macmel.pt/index.php/bidoes/descristalizadores/resistencia-de-silicone-ecomel.html. 

The decrystallization rate varies with the type of honey but usually I can liquefy 100 kg (220 pounds) in 36 hours with this resistances.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

If you just have small batches of capping a solar wax is a inexpensive way to go.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you for your attention David. My aim is to separate the honey from the wax caping while melting the caps quickly, as efficiently as possible, and that this honey has a good quality to be consumed. To melt the wax I use a steam boiler with double wall.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

You should try one you'll be surprised first run comes very nice. Be sure to use stainless steel.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Dadant sells several sizes of wax melters. 

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=398


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

odfrank said:


> Dadant sells several sizes of wax melters.


It's the kind of equipment I'm thinking of acquiring. The manufacturers/sellers (Dadant, Icko, Swenty, among others) of this type of solution indicate that the equipment separate conveniently the wax from the honey and the honey is hardly overheated. Is it really so?


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

odfrank said:


> Dadant sells several sizes of wax melters.
> 
> https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=398


 
read this first before you buy inch:


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?216175-Dadant-Mini-Melter


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the link Flyer Jim. If I understand well what Bill and Dan wrote in 2008 the results were far below expectations and announced by Dadant. I understood correctly ?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Flyer Jim said:


> read this first before you buy inch:
> 
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?216175-Dadant-Mini-Melter


Good job researching this before you posted it Ollie!


----------

